# Photos: Hiking to the HOLLYWOOD sign today



## N. Eshelman (Oct 27, 2010)

Here is an album from my hike to the HOLLYWOOD sign today. It was about 3 hours to get to it in the Santa Monica Mountains. 

My family and I have hiked in the Santa Monica Mountains several times, but the sign trails are very hard to find because they are not marked. If you ever come out to LA, it's a really fun experience. Enjoy! 

Hollywood Sign Hike: Take 2. Take 3. Take 4. | Facebook


----------



## Tim (Oct 27, 2010)

Can one sit _in_ the letters of the sign? For example, the "O"?


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Cool.


----------



## KMK (Oct 27, 2010)

Finally, a clear day! I was blown away yesterday when I actually saw my shadow...

Great pictures, Nathan.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Oct 27, 2010)

Tim said:


> Can one sit _in_ the letters of the sign? For example, the "O"?



No. They have a security fence around them and the sign is heavily patrolled by the LAPD via helicopter. If you attempted to climb you would be arrested!


----------

